# How to heat my house in an emergency?



## Kahlan

I told myself I wasn't going to ask any more questions for a few days but I just can't help myself...

So now that I have at least a few months worth of food and water, a gun and working on my cc, my ghb fully loaded and my edc my next biggest concern is losing power during the winter and having no heat. Now obviously I am not talking a long term shtf scenario right now. I am trying to build up my preps in 3 month increments because I am getting a little overwhelmed (and broke).

So if we have a storm or something this winter and lose power I need an alternate way to heat my house. (or a small portion of my house) so we don't freeze. Keeping the budget in mind is a generator the way to go? I was looking at some kerosene heaters that were a lot more affordable than the generators but of course I realize the generators are good for a lot more than just heat as well. I know I will need one eventually but is it a "must have" for starting out?

I don't think wood would be an option for me for heating. I don't have any kind of wood stove or fireplace to burn it.

As always, thanks all!


----------



## thepeartree

The more I think about it, the more I lean towards the backup generator.

What is the current heating setup?


----------



## Kahlan

Right now I have electric heat.


----------



## thepeartree

UCK. Worst case scenario


----------



## Kahlan

I know right, I'm screwed. But that's why I am here asking for help so I can prepare for the worst case scenario and have a back up heat source. I'm not as concerned with what's in the freezer and fridge etc. I never keep it very overloaded since I've lost too much food that way in the past. I will work on that down the road. Right now my main concern is not freezing to death.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Here's a few ideas on websites, but honestly, a small, portable generator and a few extension cords connecting electric heaters, may be your first and best means for emergency heat.

Generlink is also a viable option to providing power to the house with a generator, but you'll need to shut off power to non essential circuits at the panel. Of course, know that a cheaper generator is bad for electronics. Be sure to get a conditioned generator, or remove electronic equipment from affected circuits.

3 Emergency Heat Sources When The Power?s Out | Off The Grid News

GH5117 Preparing for an Emergency: Home Heating in an Emergency | University of Missouri Extension

http://beforeitsnews.com/survival/2013/11/emergency-home-heating-on-the-cheap-2499530.html

http://www.greenandhealthy.info/emergencyheat.html


----------



## Camel923

Kerosine heaters will work just fine in a pinch. Just make sure you have enough fuel for a couple of days. I know people in the mountains here in PA that have gone all winter that way. Not as convenient as a generator but you will stay warm. Listening to your situation I would get a couple of kerosine heaters. Make sure you have ventilation (CO2) and do not leave them unattended (fire hazard). The wicks will needed to be changed for each winter.


----------



## HuntingHawk

LP radiant heater run off a 20lb/5gal portable LP tank like used for BBQ grills. You might want to see what your local Walmart has available.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Portable generators are not cheap to run. You need gas cans for getting gas & best to get Stabil to put in with the gas. You need oil for them & most require oil change every 50 hours. And you want atleast one spare spark plug. But they are worth having.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Seldom does it get real cold here & even then its just for a day or three. My primary heat is electric space heater with built in fan. Gets really cold I use both the electric with fan & LP radiant heater. Rather use two at half power then one item at full power.


----------



## Slippy

A quick inexpensive backup is a portable LP gas heater. Portable Propane Heaters : Heaters - Walmart.com
Then start saving/budgeting and researching larger generators.


----------



## Piratesailor

Fo now forget the generator idea. As was mentioned they are expensive to buy and run. A kerosene heater is the way to go. My parents lived in Colorado and would use one all the time. Very comfortable and an inexpensive solution. As the budget comes back in line you can think of other options.


----------



## James m

Yea. So I would go with propane just because of ease of use. And availability of fuels. And storage of fuels. Im not sure of the cost of each fuel. 

But I would say it would be a lot easier to screw on a propane tank than to go get a bunch of fuel from a gas station and have to bother with pouring it.

"Propane and propane accessories"


----------



## hansonb4

Kerosene is an incredibly clean burning fuel and super stable. If you go to Home Depot, they sell Kerosene heaters such as Sengoku or Duraheat. In Korea, Kerosene heaters often times are the only heat that is used. Here are some useful links:

DuraHeat heater at Home Depot:
DuraHeat 23,000 BTU Kerosene Portable Heater-DH2304 at The Home Depot

Sengoku kerosene heater on Amazon (I wonder if they OEM to DuraHeat because they look almost identical):
Amazon.com - Sengoku CV-23K KeroHeat Convection 23, 500-BTU Portable Kerosene Heater -

Kerosene is a very stable fuel as well. My gas station sells K1 grade Kerosene, which is what is recommended. Never use the red-tinted kerosene. It will ruin your heater. There is a YouTube video somewhere where a guy drops a lit match into a glass containing Kerosene and it didn't light. I don't think I would necessarily try that though.

hansonb4


----------



## sideKahr

I have natural gas heat, but the boiler requires electricity to operate. So I've installed a gas heater into my fireplace that just needs a AAA battery to run. If the gas stops flowing due to electrical blackout, the heater can be pulled, and I have a wooden garage and a chainsaw. LOL, but I'm serious.


----------



## Piratesailor

Just a side note for those with gas furnaces vs electric. If it's a modern furnace, it still needs electric to light and run the fan and thermostat. If it's an older pilot light system then you can at least get the gas going and the heat will circulate itself although less efficient without the fan.


----------



## hansonb4

sideKahr said:


> I have natural gas heat, but the boiler requires electricity to operate. So I've installed a gas heater into my fireplace that just needs a AAA battery to run. If the gas stops flowing due to electrical blackout, the heater can be pulled, and I have a wooden garage and a chainsaw. LOL, but I'm serious.


Good to know sidekahr and thank you for your like to my post. However, not sure how that helps Kahlan when she has electric heat.


----------



## Tennessee

After losing electricity during a snow storm and being without heat. I decided then I need a better backup heating system. After looking around at all the options I decided to go with propane. The 33000 BTU heater was less the $200 at Northern tools and the lease on the propane tank is a few dollars a month. I’ve had kerosene heaters in the past and don’t like the smell and having refuel them every other day. The 100 gallon propane tank will last me for months. And I think propane is a lot safer to use. The heater can also be converter over to natural gas and does not require electricity to operate..


----------



## dwight55

Two things you have to keep in mind when prepping: having the item needed "on hand" when trouble comes, . . . and having it in such a state as it is not old, stale, etc.

Gasoline, . . . diesel, . . . kerosene, . . . all have serious limitations on how long you can keep it without it degrading.

Coal, charcoal, and to a lesser degree, firewood are all excellent fuel for both cooking and keeping warm, . . . AND, . . . they will store more or less indefinitely.

You make a replacement window out of a wood frame and a piece of 18 - 20 gauge sheet metal, . . . you have enough 4 or 6 inch stove pipe and elbows to come up from the floor to the upper pane of your window, . . . do a 90 and go out the replacement window, . . . go at least 18 inches, . . . turn and go up above the roof of your house. The whole thing can be installed by a one armed, one eyed pirate, in all of 1 hour if it was put together in advance and tested to be sure it all fits and goes together.

You put that pipe on a little wood stove you bought at a flea market or yard sale, . . . nothing fancy, . . . just a metal box with a door, . . . and a connector for the pipe.

You burn small pieces of wood, charcoal, or coal, . . . keeping one bedroom warm, . . . and allowing you to cook at the same time.

Yeah, . . . and you practice it a couple weekends a year, . . . put on bibs, . . . make believe you are old time pioneers, . . . kids will love it, . . . you'll have fun, . . . and learn something. 

Coal, and charcoal can be stored in your basement in plastic totes or whatever, . . . wood needs to be stored outside, . . . in a dry area, . . . and rotated out. Wood in a standing pile for 4 or 5 years tends to be rotten and full of critters.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sockpuppet

Keep in mind the dangers of CO with fossil fuel combustion, as well as fire hazards associated with all portable, emergency heat.

If the power is off, so are your electrically supervised CO and Smoke Detectors.


----------



## tks

In a pinch and on the cheap, terra cotta post will keep you warm.

Heating on the Cheap - The Skinny Witch


----------



## keith9365

Please be careful with kerosene heaters. Keep them away from anything cumbustable and keep the kiddies away. I would hate to learn that your house burned.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Just the smell from kerosene heaters makes me sick.


----------



## just mike

Several other posters have suggested Propane and I have to agree. It's clean burning and you have no degradation of your fuel over time. We have a Buddy Indoor/Outdoor propane heater that has low oxygen shutoff . We have even used it in our tent while camping. It was in the low 20's outside and about 50 in the tent, I am sure it would keep one room fairly warm in an emergency. It will run for 6 hours or so with the small screw in cylinders and if you buy an adaptor hose for 20lb tanks it will run for 2 1/2 to 3 days. For less than $200.00 you can get the heater, adaptor hose, 20lb tank and a fill up of propane. If you don't want the big tank Wally World sells the screw in cylinders for $4.00 or so when they are on sale. Just buy 10 or 12 and you are good to go.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I have large dogs in the house & worry about them getting too close. So from Walmart had purchased a long tube adaptor for 20lb bottles made for a lantern to screw to the top of. Radiant heater screwed to the top of it.


----------



## Kahlan

I'm at work and hard to read all these answers on my little phone screen but will check in tonight. Appreciate it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Kahlan, what part of the country are you in?


----------



## Kahlan

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Kahlan, what part of the country are you in?


South Carolina. It's not usually too bad but last year we did get an ice storm that knocked out our power.


----------



## Chipper

Ever hear of a three dog night??:grin:

To bad a wood stove isn't an option.


----------



## Daddy O

You may consider oil radiator heaters. Safer and more energy efficient than conventional electric heaters, no chance of dying from CO buildup.

But how to power those? You may consider solar or wind. Solar works even undercast skies, just not as well. Solar can be rigged in tandem with a genny or wind power.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

I've done the clay pot thing similar to what TKS shared above in my garage and I would make some suggestions.

1- keep the clay (flower) pots in the house before the power goes out. It does take a long time to heat them up so you can benefit from it.
2- instead of tea lights I think a small can of Crisco is an option. (I have not tested this). Because Crisco will stay lit up for days rather than hours it may be a viable option.
3- smaller pots in more rooms may provide better option than the bigger pots.

While growing up in Iowa, we used to heat bricks on the campfire while cooking etc. and then take the bricks into our tent to keep us warm "enough" until we got up in the morning. Not a sauna but warm enough.

The Criso candle --


----------



## Daddy O

And if you look anything like your avater then you may reconsider wood since it advertises your presence for miles n miles. In an EOW situation youll have enough problems without attracting stalkers n predators.


----------



## MI.oldguy

We have a fireplace with a decent supply of wood,a small gennie and a kerosene heater that we have collected over the years.as a start,catalytic heater,run off of small propane bottles would work in a pinch for the short term.coleman makes a few,little buddy heaters springs to mind also.some I have seen have a small grille to cook a small pot of food also.

Presuming that you have no power,this would be a good alternative to get you started.
Be sure to follow the directions and not asphyxiate your family and yourself.crack a window.

We have this one,to heat our tent.a small room closed off with blankets etc, and a cracked window and some nice warm blankets or sleeping bags would make do in the short term and keep y'all cozy.


----------



## Kahlan

Daddy O said:


> And if you look anything like your avater then you may reconsider wood since it advertises your presence for miles n miles. In an EOW situation youll have enough problems without attracting stalkers n predators.


Maybe I'm naive and correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think how I look will make a difference on that point. In an EOW situation I think most women will be targets regardless.

However I see your point about the smoke. I prefer to remain hidden and unnoticed if at all possible.

In this case though I was preparing more for short term, get through the winter and not shtf. Then I will start concentrating even more on my long term preps.


----------



## Sharkbait

Kahlan said:


> Maybe I'm naive and correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think how I look will make a difference on that point. In an EOW situation I think most women will be targets regardless.
> 
> However I see your point about the smoke. I prefer to remain hidden and unnoticed if at all possible.
> 
> In this case though I was preparing more for short term, get through the winter and not shtf. Then I will start concentrating even more on my long term preps.


Then stick with propane and/or kerosene heaters for backup.Kerosene will store for years if kept sealed and moisture out.Propane is sealed and does not degrade at all.

We have a gas furnace as primary and a woodstove.But I also have a couple kerosene and portable propane heater for fallbacks.Plus the propane heaters are great for colder weather camping if you're into that.


----------



## keith9365

I have a gianormous stash of fire wood thanks to the ice storm here last winter. Smoke wont be a problem. Hiding a house in a subdivision would be pretty difficult anyway. Whatever method of secondary heating you choose, thoroughly understand its operation and be very careful with it!


----------



## whoppo

Mister Heater "Big" or "Portable" Buddy heater.
12 foot propane hose w/ filter.
two or more 20lb propane cylinders (gas grill type).

Each 20lb cylinder will run one of these heaters for days and can be stored pretty much indefinitely.
Just put the LP tank outside a convenient window and run the 12 foot hose into the house through that window... the little bit of open window will be sufficient to prevent oxygen depletion and the heater will automatically shut off should the o2 level get too low.

We use the smaller (portable) buddy in our motor home and it's working out quite nicely.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

whoppo said:


> Mister Heater "Big" or "Portable" Buddy heater.
> 12 foot propane hose w/ filter.
> two or more 20lb propane cylinders (gas grill type).
> 
> Each 20lb cylinder will run one of these heaters for days and can be stored pretty much indefinitely.
> Just put the LP tank outside a convenient window and run the 12 foot hose into the house through that window... the little bit of open window will be sufficient to prevent oxygen depletion and the heater will automatically shut off should the o2 level get too low.
> 
> We use the smaller (portable) buddy in our motor home and it's working out quite nicely.


The only problem I had with the buddy heaters is when the tank is outside and it gets very cold I had problems with the heater going out. I have taken them apart and they use a very small orifice to control the gas instead of a regulator so if the tank is very cold the vapor pressure may not be high enough to operate the heater. 








Edit: The glass orifice that controls the gas flow has such a small hole that you can barely even see it and a drop of oil or dust will stop it up so always use a filter with a 20 lb tank. 
When using any propane device be careful whether it uses vapor or liquid propane. Grill tanks are made to deliver gas vapor a fork lift LP tank delivers liquid propane so be careful as there is a lot of fork lift tanks out there if you try to convert one.


----------



## thepeartree

HuntingHawk said:


> LP radiant heater run off a 20lb/5gal portable LP tank like used for BBQ grills. You might want to see what your local Walmart has available.


I would go with this. Besides Wally W, I would check out Camping Gear & Outdoor Gear - Outerwear & Outdoor Clothing from Campmor.com and the rest of the usual camping suppliers. I've got two of those heaters and last time I looked, Walmart had a 20k btu model for like $35.


----------



## Ragnarök

A lot has been covered here already so pardon me if I repost what someone else posted. 

Find the smallest room in your house big enough to still fit everyone in there. A room in the interior or middle of the house would be best. If you could make a air catchment area when you exit this room that is small..this would prevent heat from escaping the heated room in mass. I stayed in a mountain home in Austria for a week in the winter. It was bitterly cold but we used this method I am describing in this post. If there are windows cover the window with blankets.. Cheap wool blankets serve nicely here. Under the blanket put a layer of tin foil on the window as it will reflect the heat emitting from this small room. If you have wood floors in this room put a space rug down beforehand. Warm beverages are excellent way to increase your core temperature.. Don't think to warm your house here think about how you will warm yourself. In a true emergency you may run out of propane or kerosene or whatever fuel you are using...Natural gas is cut off...ect. so I would say save your fuel to heat up food and drinks for the most part. Eating lots of calories and staying hydrated go a long way in allowing your own body to retain its heat. Get good hats, gloves, coats, pants for heavy winter conditions...for example I've got heavy mountaineering socks that come up to my knees...a couple pairs of these each would be wise. 

You said you don't have a fireplace. If you can afford to install one I would do that instead of getting a generator.. That's my opinion though. The smoke is a problem in attracting unwanted guests, but if you have a weapon to protect yourself then it should not be to much trouble. I think for the most part people believe everyone will turn hostile in shtf scenario..I disagree with that theory.. most people are cowards and they will only try to steal behind your back if they are posed with danger of death or bodily injury. Desperation erodes cowardice however, so in desperate times be careful ^^. I am an advocate of safety in numbers and discretion. Keep your cards hidden and best of luck


----------



## Kahlan

Maybe I should have done a poll, propane, kerosene or wood?



Ragnarök said:


> You said you don't have a fireplace. If you can afford to install one I would do that instead of getting a generator..


 This is not an option for me yet. At the moment my husband would not go for that.



Ragnarök said:


> I think for the most part people believe everyone will turn hostile in shtf scenario..I disagree with that theory.. most people are cowards and they will only try to steal behind your back if they are posed with danger of death or bodily injury. Desperation erodes cowardice however, so in desperate times be careful ^^. I am an advocate of safety in numbers and discretion. Keep your cards hidden and best of luck


I hope you're right. I tend to be more of a pessimist.


----------



## Smitty901

Generators are not good if you have electric heat even short term
LP type space heaters put so much water in the air you will have it running down the walls.
K1 with the right heaters are a good short term answer but you need to have some fuel stored up.


----------



## sparkyprep

Kahlan, I did not read all the posts on thread, so I hope this wasn't already said

I am an electrician, and I can say with 100% confidence that climate control is your absolute biggest use of energy in your house by far. To purchase a generator that would produce enough wattage (power), would be more expensive than most care to spend. I would not suggest using a generator as a back up for heat in the winter. Not just the cost of the generator, but the operation of it is cost-prohibitive.

Living in South Florida, most of us, excluding the wealthy, size our generators to run everything in our house _except_ the A/C, or heat. This keeps the investment in the generator more modest and manageable. We have a LOT of experience with extended power outages due to hurricanes.

I grew up in a house with a fireplace. I loved it. My dad was adamantly against the use of "store-bought heat", despite the fact that his home was equipped with electric heat. He never used it. He always built a fire in the fireplace. No gas, no electric. He built a fire with wood. Unfortunately, my home doesn't have a fireplace, and yes, installing a fireplace with chimney is very expensive. I am considering an antique, cast iron, wood burning stove. The chimney can easily be routed through an existing window. Something to consider.


----------



## longrider

I just had a wood stove installed in my house this summer. Because I live in a mobile home, it had to be approved for that. But it is a real blessing already. Last month my heat was only $40.00. I have lots of trees around, and neighbors are only too happy to give me their branches that fall in the wind storms. You can also get wood from people who have dead trees. I use 1" to 6" round branches. I cleaned out a friend's pasture and have all the dead wood, plus am working on cutting down a dead tree in the pasture. Free fuel. I buy candles and sleeping bags at garage sales and thrift stores for cheap. Easy to store under the bed, In plastic bags from the grocery store and garbage bags. I have almost 40 blankets and sleeping bags. Good barter items, plus my "team" for the SHTF scenario are good to go for blankets.

I would go with a wood stove. I made the hearth myself, and covered it with tile that I installed myself. If I can do it, anyone can. Work on your husband a little at a time. Just ask him: "Honey, what will we do if we lose power again this winter? I worry about the pipes freezing." and just drop it. Let the thoughts stew for a day or so. Then bring it up again. "I hope we don't lose power again this winter. It was sooo cold last time." And let it stew again. You might also mention that a wood stove is so romantic on chilly winter nights. Couldn't hurt. Good luck.


----------



## Kahlan

sparkyprep said:


> Kahlan, I did not read all the posts on thread, so I hope this wasn't already said
> 
> I am an electrician, and I can say with 100% confidence that climate control is your absolute biggest use of energy in your house by far. To purchase a generator that would produce enough wattage (power), would be more expensive than most care to spend. I would not suggest using a generator as a back up for heat in the winter. Not just the cost of the generator, but the operation of it is cost-prohibitive.
> 
> Living in South Florida, most of us, excluding the wealthy, size our generators to run everything in our house _except_ the A/C, or heat. This keeps the investment in the generator more modest and manageable. We have a LOT of experience with extended power outages due to hurricanes.
> 
> I grew up in a house with a fireplace. I loved it. My dad was adamantly against the use of "store-bought heat", despite the fact that his home was equipped with electric heat. He never used it. He always built a fire in the fireplace. No gas, no electric. He built a fire with wood. Unfortunately, my home doesn't have a fireplace, and yes, installing a fireplace with chimney is very expensive. I am considering an antique, cast iron, wood burning stove. The chimney can easily be routed through an existing window. Something to consider.


Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Kahlan

longrider said:


> I just had a wood stove installed in my house this summer. Because I live in a mobile home, it had to be approved for that. But it is a real blessing already. Last month my heat was only $40.00. I have lots of trees around, and neighbors are only too happy to give me their branches that fall in the wind storms. You can also get wood from people who have dead trees. I use 1" to 6" round branches. I cleaned out a friend's pasture and have all the dead wood, plus am working on cutting down a dead tree in the pasture. Free fuel. I buy candles and sleeping bags at garage sales and thrift stores for cheap. Easy to store under the bed, In plastic bags from the grocery store and garbage bags. I have almost 40 blankets and sleeping bags. Good barter items, plus my "team" for the SHTF scenario are good to go for blankets.
> 
> I would go with a wood stove. I made the hearth myself, and covered it with tile that I installed myself. If I can do it, anyone can. Work on your husband a little at a time. Just ask him: "Honey, what will we do if we lose power again this winter? I worry about the pipes freezing." and just drop it. Let the thoughts stew for a day or so. Then bring it up again. "I hope we don't lose power again this winter. It was sooo cold last time." And let it stew again. You might also mention that a wood stove is so romantic on chilly winter nights. Couldn't hurt. Good luck.


Thanks, I like this idea. I'd love a wood stove. I might eventually talk him into it but probably not until next winter since it's already November. I'll give it a shot though...


----------



## oldgrouch

I have a standby genny ---- be ready to plunk down about $4500.00 for a Whole house 20 kw. ALso, we have a wood stove that will drive you out as it gets very warm. If you live in your own home, I would go with the stove.


----------



## Kahlan

oldgrouch said:


> be ready to plunk down about $4500.00


Hahaha I just choked on my vodka, thanks 

Right now a generator isn't really a necessity or a possibility. If I had a deep freeze full of deer meat (I wish) or something then I might be more inclined. More than likely any kind of wood stove or fireplace won't happen either this winter since it's already November. I'm thinking it will be a propane or kerosene heater that I can more easily afford and easily store. I'm reading all the links and suggestions and trying to figure out which would be best.


----------



## Seneca

I have one of the Mr. Heater Buddy heaters that uses the small LP bottle and it works, I mostly use it camping and such. It would be used in a pinch yet not my first choice. I prefer a woodstove, yet in my current situation that is not a viable option. So it looks like a Mr. Heater Buddy heater and hope that I don't have to use it.


----------



## jro1

Fireplace, Every house in North america should have one, IMO atleast! The weather is getting very unpredictable, even in the warmer states. I laugh at people here in Canada that replace their fireplaces with NG fireplace, good F#$%in luck to them when the power is out and your blower isn't pushing air anymore, or even worse, when the gas is shut off when SHTF! Can't fix stupid! Tell your hubby it's time to renovate, time for a fireplace dear!


----------



## 7515

Fire place or portable cast iron stove.
You can get the stove for 209.00
Vogelzang 96,000 BTU Cast Iron Boxwood Stove, Model# BX26E | Wood Stoves| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## jro1

Box of frogs said:


> Fire place or portable cast iron stove.
> You can get the stove for 209.00
> Vogelzang 96,000 BTU Cast Iron Boxwood Stove, Model# BX26E | Wood Stoves| Northern Tool + Equipment


Not a bad price either, that would go perfect in my outfitters tent for hunting!


----------



## Kahlan

After reading all the posts I really want a wood stove.


----------



## 7515

jro1 said:


> Not a bad price either, that would go perfect in my outfitters tent for hunting!


my buddy has one in his cabin to cook and heat with. works like a champ.


----------



## Smitty901

Box of frogs said:


> Fire place or portable cast iron stove.
> You can get the stove for 209.00
> Vogelzang 96,000 BTU Cast Iron Boxwood Stove, Model# BX26E | Wood Stoves| Northern Tool + Equipment


 Cost does go up a lot once you add in chimney pipes and every thing to get them setup right. Wood stoves you better off buy a good one at a higher price. Also one that can burn coal also is a good idea.
Wood/coal is the way to go once you get it setup right and can have at least a stock pile for when you need it. We have used it as a back up for 30 years.


----------



## jro1

Kahlan said:


> After reading all the posts I really want a wood stove.


Yup, you just can't beat heat from a wood stove!


----------



## jro1

Smitty901 said:


> Cost does go up a lot once you add in chimney pipes and every thing to get them setup right. Wood stoves you better off buy a good one at a higher price. Also one that can burn coal also is a good idea


but if Kahlan had to bug out she could take it with her too rite?!?! thats how I would look at it, piping isnt much more than the stove itself really!


----------



## Smitty901

jro1 said:


> but if Kahlan had to bug out she could take it with her too rite?!?! thats how I would look at it, piping isnt much more than the stove itself really!


 I am all in for wood/coal Just learned a long time ago do it right the first time.


----------



## keith9365

Kahlan said:


> After reading all the posts I really want a wood stove.


We love ours, it's a wood stove insert in our fire place. The ice storm here last winter was terrible. Some areas were without power for 10 or more days. We heated our livingroom, camped on the floor with the mattress, and cooked over the fire. Considering the circumstances we had fun. And by that I mean we had fun by the fire


----------



## sparkyprep

keith9365 said:


> We love ours, it's a wood stove insert in our fire place. The ice storm here last winter was terrible. Some areas were without power for 10 or more days. We heated our livingroom, camped on the floor with the mattress, and cooked over the fire. Considering the circumstances we had fun. And by that I mean we had fun by the fire


Something about a crackling fire........


----------



## keith9365

sparkyprep said:


> Something about a crackling fire........


A crackling fire, a few shots of fireball whiskey, and a hot wife.......... a perfect way to endure the cold! God loves me.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> After reading all the posts I really want a wood stove.


That said, advanced EPA certified stoves are about one-third more efficient, resulting in about 1/3 less firewood. Its about $200 more per stove, but you can see the value over a season or two.

Advanced stoves put out 90% less particulate, resulting is significantly less smoke, to the point of no visible smoke at all. There is also less creosote to build in the chimney to create a fire hazard, as well as less money spent on chimney cleaning.


----------



## SDF880

Camel923 said:


> Kerosine heaters will work just fine in a pinch. Just make sure you have enough fuel for a couple of days. I know people in the mountains here in PA that have gone all winter that way. Not as convenient as a generator but you will stay warm. Listening to your situation I would get a couple of kerosine heaters. Make sure you have ventilation (CO2) and do not leave them unattended (fire hazard). The wicks will needed to be changed for each winter.


We use them as back-up heat and occasional supplemental heat every winter. I have used them since 1984 and no problems at all! Right now I have 3 23000 BTU standing by and enough fuel to get thru the entire winter if need-be. I have 5 CO detectors in the house and they have never registered anything. As for replacing the wicks some folks do but I never have. I clean the wicks after every 3 or 4 uses and have been doing that for years no problems. You can buy fuel from select gas stations that sell K-1 kerosene or if none are in your area buy a few cans of Jet A at the local airport FBO and not all will sell it that way. Be careful around kids and pets and read the safety labels !


----------



## tinkerhell

Ok, I admit that this is a bit weird, but please hear me out because I think it could work very well for you...

I would get a plywood panel for a window or sliding door, then install - into that plywood panel - a used propane* furnace, not heater *from an RV. Then close the window into it, much like a window air conditioner.

Here are the advantages that I see:
They don't consume your inside oxygen.
They use a heat exchange system, ie they don't release fumes into the room), 
They don't require major modifications to your house like a wood stove.

20lbs of propane will keep an uninsulated tent trailer like a sauna for 24hrs in -15C,( I can vouch for this one -  ) or a motorhome warm for about a week.

Also, you are going to have to be able to cook meals, too. A 'T' fitting on your tank will allow you to run a bbq, too.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Conveniently, this guy updated his prepper blog dealing with this issue. Hope it helps.
(From what I read he seems to echo what you've already heard from the wise ones here)

What?re your plans for an emergency heat source and its fuel | Prepared Christian


----------



## Daddy O

Kahlan said:


> Maybe I'm naive and correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think how I look will make a difference on that point. In an EOW situation I think most women will be targets regardless.
> 
> However I see your point about the smoke. I prefer to remain hidden and unnoticed if at all possible.
> 
> In this case though I was preparing more for short term, get through the winter and not shtf. Then I will start concentrating even more on my long term preps.


I don't mean to be coarse, but the more attractive a woman is, the higher her chances of winding up chained in someone's basement. There are very bad men out there who will be waiting, nay, fantasizing about the day the laws are null and void. It would be the difference between them stealing some chickens, versus kidnapping. There are people out there whose prepper list includes a harem. Not me, I can't afford the woman I got already. 

That's why I suggested looking into smokeless alternatives especially if you live alone or in a small group. Smoke in a chimney says one thing: There is someone home.


----------



## Kahlan

I'll consider myself warned, thank you. I doubt there is a woman on here who hasn't considered what a shtf situation would involve for them. I can assure you in a real shtf scenario straightening my hair and putting on make up won't be on my to do list. I might be naive but I'm not stupid.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Kahlan said:


> I know right, I'm screwed. But that's why I am here asking for help so I can prepare for the worst case scenario and have a back up heat source. I'm not as concerned with what's in the freezer and fridge etc. I never keep it very overloaded since I've lost too much food that way in the past. I will work on that down the road. Right now my main concern is not freezing to death.


As far the emergency heat, I would be leaning towards a kerosine heater. On another note, after reading your post above, I wanted to asked if you considered freezing large plastic bottles of water about 3/4 full? Once frozen, they will make your freezer work less. and in power outages the frozen blocks of ice will help keep your freezer cold for quite a bit longer, also can put a couple frozen bottles in your fridge too during power outages. Best if luck.


----------



## Kahlan

Moonshinedave said:


> As far the emergency heat, I would be leaning towards a kerosine heater. On another note, after reading your post above, I wanted to asked if you considered freezing large plastic bottles of water about 3/4 full? Once frozen, they will make your freezer work less. and in power outages the frozen blocks of ice will help keep your freezer cold for quite a bit longer, also can put a couple frozen bottles in your fridge too during power outages. Best if luck.


I have done that Dave. It's a great idea. Wish I had learned that trick a long time ago!


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Moonshinedave said:


> As far the emergency heat, I would be leaning towards a kerosine heater. On another note, after reading your post above, I wanted to asked if you considered freezing large plastic bottles of water about 3/4 full? Once frozen, they will make your freezer work less. and in power outages the frozen blocks of ice will help keep your freezer cold for quite a bit longer, also can put a couple frozen bottles in your fridge too during power outages. Best if luck.


There's someone who deals with frequent power outages. Nothing like finding your deep freeze full of rotting meat. The smell never comes out. Jugs will buy you as much as a week depending on the freezer layout.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Daddy O said:


> I don't mean to be coarse, but the more attractive a woman is, the higher her chances of winding up chained in someone's basement. There are very bad men out there who will be waiting, nay, fantasizing about the day the laws are null and void. It would be the difference between them stealing some chickens, versus kidnapping. There are people out there whose prepper list includes a harem. Not me, I can't afford the woman I got already.
> 
> That's why I suggested looking into smokeless alternatives especially if you live alone or in a small group. Smoke in a chimney says one thing: There is someone home.


I'd agree with that. Women face a whole different world of threats than men. If you aren't part of a bigger tribe then think in terms of stealth.


----------



## thepeartree

Smitty901 said:


> Generators are not good if you have electric heat even short term
> LP type space heaters put so much water in the air you will have it running down the walls.
> K1 with the right heaters are a good short term answer but you need to have some fuel stored up.


Let's edit that a little: if you intend to run electric heating with a genny, that's a bad idea. A genny to run everything else, including a box fan or two to circulate any warm air you do create.


----------



## whoppo

Kahlan said:


> After reading all the posts I really want a wood stove.


My (second) favorite source of heat!


----------



## Kahlan

whoppo said:


> My (second) favorite source of heat!


I love that!


----------



## Pathwacker

I live in northeastern PA. Winter temps can be -15 to 35f any day for 4 months. Middle of November and is 20f for the high


I have 3 modes of heat.
Primary: wood stove in a zero clearance fireplace 
Secondary: 33,000btu propane monitor heater
Tertiary: electric base board heat 


Emergency: generator to keep hot water heater going and well pump. Cook; camper stove



Prep for winter: starts the first week of July.


----------



## Auntie

I highly recommend you get some moving blankets. It is a good way to cover windows and openings to heat a smaller area. You can get them at Harbor Freight, just watch the ads for sales. Make sure you have tacks to put them up. I keep the tacks in the container the moving blankets are in.


----------



## TxBorderCop

Box of frogs said:


> Fire place or portable cast iron stove.
> You can get the stove for 209.00
> Vogelzang 96,000 BTU Cast Iron Boxwood Stove, Model# BX26E | Wood Stoves| Northern Tool + Equipment


Wouldn't you know it, it is not legal for sale in Washington. Great. I was going to get one for my garage.


----------



## alterego

What do you have for a stove. Is their natural gas run to your house?


----------



## Kahlan

alterego said:


> What do you have for a stove. Is their natural gas run to your house?


If you are asking me I have an electric stove. No gas.


----------



## alterego

I am not bragging and this does not help the o.p. but I want everyone to see what nuts looks like.
1. Primary propane furnace
2. Wood furnace the above propane furnace never gets used
3. Generator power for running electric in case of power shut down.
4. Kerosene heater in garage never gets used but it is their 20,000 btu
5. Propane gas stove will heat your house in a pinch.
6. We have electric heaters in vents in bathroom will heat the entire area nicely in an hour
7. I have my big torch tank rigged up so I can hook it to the main line to my house in case the main house tank 
8. 210. Thousand btu torpedo heater will heat a pole barn without insulation.


----------



## alterego

Kahlan said:


> If you are asking me I have an electric stove. No gas.


Start looking on Craigslist for a Kerosene heater. Get a larger one if you can. They normally have a 2 gallon steel fuel tank use the thing when you do not need it on high and measure consumption. They burn more than you may think. Then get fuel in sealed cans for at least two days worth. You do not want to be at the gas station when the power is out from an ice storm doing the "when are they saying the power will come back on"


----------



## Kahlan

alterego said:


> I am not bragging and this does not help the o.p. but I want everyone to see what nuts looks like.
> 1. Primary propane furnace
> 2. Wood furnace the above propane furnace never gets used
> 3. Generator power for running electric in case of power shut down.
> 4. Kerosene heater in garage never gets used but it is their 20,000 btu
> 5. Propane gas stove will heat your house in a pinch.
> 6. We have electric heaters in vents in bathroom will heat the entire area nicely in an hour
> 7. I have my big torch tank rigged up so I can hook it to the main line to my house in case the main house tank
> 8. 210. Thousand btu torpedo heater will heat a pole barn without insulation.


Don't think you're nuts. Redundancy. Backup, backup, backup is the way to go. I bet you sleep better at night knowing you're not going to have to worry about staying warm. It always feels good to know you have something covered. I am jealous now though....


----------



## Smitty901

Timely subject, we were to get heavy freezing rain last night. Wife must have been dreaming at 0500 she woke me up and said power was off. I got up ready to start the fire the power was not off.
We use wood as a back up but also have K1 heaters as a short term, along with generators that will run all we need. How ever Generators must be used sparingly you never know how long it will be off and gas don't last forever.
No way to go back to sleep now put a pot of coffee on and sit in the bike room for awhile.


----------



## Prepared One

Portable Propane is the way I went. Working on the generator for the whole house. I want one that will run off the gas that is already comming into the house. Gas always works when we have a Hurricane. I am looking more for power then heat here in Houston. I have a fireplace with plenty of wood if I need heat but I do have a couple of Propane heaters. Portable Propane seems to me cleaner and safer then Karosine but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Smitty901

LP type ventless heaters put so much water in the air it will run down the walls. K1 gives you a lot more BUT's of heat per gallon. The modern type K1 heaters get every once of heat out of the fuel and burn clean. You can also put the fuel in anything unlike LP.
K1 is expensive and even worst if you buy it in 2 gallon jugs at the local supply center. Running about $4.50 a gallon bulk here now last year it was $5 and up. We use the K1 to heat quickly while Wood burner builds up and we haul in some more wood. Then shut them down.
We also keep a supply of coal for the wood burner it saves getting up at night and adding more wood. Many of you wood burners can be had to burn both coal and wood.
When it is 20 below out and the power goes off it gets real cold fast. Have the power go off one time in winter you will be ready next time.


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> LP
> When it is 20 below out and the power goes off it gets real cold fast. Have the power go off one time in winter you will be ready next time.


I remember that kind of cold from my Chicago days. I will take the occasional Hurricane, flooding, and heat. LOL I am going to look into the K1 however. May be cheaper here. Thanks


----------



## Moonshinedave

Ralph Rotten said:


> There's someone who deals with frequent power outages. Nothing like finding your deep freeze full of rotting meat. The smell never comes out. Jugs will buy you as much as a week depending on the freezer layout.


And of course, if the power outage occurs during freezing weather, jugs of water can be placed outside to freeze and put in the freezer when the others melt saving your freezer/refridge contents.


----------



## RNprepper

Kahlan,
I read through 6 pages and then thought I'd jump in with a couple ideas. No matter what kind of heat, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE have a smoke detector AND a CO2 detector in the house. Last fall we had 8 people sleeping in our 1200 sq ft cabin. Wood stove was on "simmer," propane stove, fridge, hotwater heater. 4 am the brand new CO2 detector starts shrieking. The appliances, wood stove and 8 bodies were using up the oxygen. All ended well with ventilation and then leaving a bathroom window open at night. You can't smell CO2. It is heavier than air, so it doesn't rise like smoke does. Put your smoke detector up high and you CO2 detector about 4 feet off the floor - like on a book shelf.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE have up to date fire extinguishers in the house. Just because an old extinguisher's indicator says "FULL" does not mean that it has sufficient propellant. I discovered this last weekend with a small hay fire at our house. One poof of the "full" extinguisher was all I got. 

As for warmth, I have slept many a winter night in snow caves, with the interior so warm that melted water ran down the sides. Bodies in a small space generate a lot of heat. If you have layers of insulated clothing and warm sleeping bags/blankets (think wool, down, or high rated synthetics) you can all hunker down in one small room (with pets) and be perfectly fine. Keep your heads and hands/wrists covered. A lot of heat is lost from head/hands/wrist. Be sure your feet stay warm. Heat rises, and if you can lower the ceiling with blankets or tarps, you will have created an indoor tent that will keep you even warmer. Be sure to have mattresses on the floor to insulate from cold floor. 

You don't need a heater to survive a cold night - just warmth. That comes from your own bodies in a small room. Drink hot liquids, eat calorie dense foods, bundle together and you will be fine. I would invest more in extra blankets, comfortors, insulated clothing, and a means to boil water and cook food. You need the fire and CO2 detectors, and fire extinguisher, no matter what you decide to do. But they are absolutely non-negotiables with any kind of heating device.


----------



## Arklatex

Are the kerosene heaters safe to use inside?


----------



## Kahlan

Thanks RN. I have the smoke detectors and fire extinguishers. I admit I don't have a CO2 detector yet, that's embarrassing. Will add to my list of must get _now_. Great info!


----------



## RNprepper

Kahlan said:


> Thanks RN. I have the smoke detectors and fire extinguishers. I admit I don't have a CO2 detector yet, that's embarrassing. Will add to my list of must get _now_. Great info!


Kahlan, I think I just made big boo-boo. Besides CO2, you gotta worry more about Carbon MONoxide. That is the type of detector we have in the cabin. I get caught up saying CO2 all time because we are always measuring it in the medical field.


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot

Did we establish the temperatures to be dealt with yet? If you were in my neck of the woods, this would be a different conversation. How long could you possibly be without power? Three days, maybe four? Here, it could be weeks, but we have bad winters. SC might just be a bit milder of a climate. I recommend having a whole-house natural gas or propane back-up generator no matter what. That is a capital improvement to the home and there may be some tax perks there. But if that is not an option then of course, the solution is Kerosene or Propane heaters. They will keep you alive for those few days but there is a big difference between being prepared for an emergency and having a back-up plan. Real nice that we kept a few rooms warm but the pipes in the basement or crawlspace froze and burst. That will cost money to fix as well as the water damage. Does that fall under flood insurance? Get a back-up generator set on a pad beside the house.


----------



## thepeartree

No, burst pipes are not a flood. Sorry. And yes, RNP, carbon monoxide is your silent killer (CO), not CO2. Continuing with safety, you do need fire extinguishers (ones that are rated A, B, and C, and smoke detectors of both kinds- optical and ionization.

As I once mentioned, heating one room in freezing weather isn't the answer. You'll lose pipes and suffer the plumber's bill, the damage to the house from water, and lost time as you clean up the huge mess. Now, you have electric heat, which means no baseboard water pipes to blow, but you still have water lines all over.

It would be nice to have a wood stove, even if there aren't any trees on your property. But, that's out you say. Next best, I guess, is either a generator or some kind of passive propane heater (no electricity, remember?).

Final word- CO is heavier than air. Don't leave the detector 4 feet up, be safer and put it within a foot of floor level on the ground floor, or basement if you leave the basement door open.


----------



## Smitty901

Arklatex said:


> Are the kerosene heaters safe to use inside?


 The good ones are of course you must have venting for fresh air same with anything that burns.


----------



## Urinal Cake

I'm a bit surprised there were no "Invite Me Over" posts:grin:


----------



## Kahlan

Haha :lol:


----------



## Smokin04

not sure if this was posted...this dude is right though.


----------



## Kahlan

Thanks Smokin. Maybe I missed it but how long does that burn for?


----------



## Arklatex

Smokin04 said:


> not sure if this was posted...this dude is right though.


There's a thread on here somewhere debunking the candle/flowerpot idea. But this makes a hell of a lot more sense. Gonna try it with my Trangia stove. Thanks.


----------



## Smokin04

It depends...I know an oz of 91% alcohol will burn for about 10 minutes. Those pots will retain the heat for about 30.


----------



## Kahlan

Ok, thanks


----------



## tinkerhell

What about a wood pellet stove instead of a wood stove? They do not require an expensive chimney. No messy piles of firewood. Plus they are economical enough, you might be able to recover your purchase price merely by using it, which is a good thing if you are cash challenged like me.


----------



## Smokin04

Also, I like alcohol...but I know that a bar of trioxane will burn for at least 45 minutes with a big flame. That will be less risky than burning alcohol.


----------



## Kahlan

I have not heard of these before. I'll go check it out. Thanks!


----------



## RNprepper

thepeartree said:


> No, burst pipes are not a flood. Sorry. And yes, RNP, carbon monoxide is your silent killer (CO), not CO2. Continuing with safety, you do need fire extinguishers (ones that are rated A, B, and C, and smoke detectors of both kinds- optical and ionization.
> 
> As I once mentioned, heating one room in freezing weather isn't the answer. You'll lose pipes and suffer the plumber's bill, the damage to the house from water, and lost time as you clean up the huge mess. Now, you have electric heat, which means no baseboard water pipes to blow, but you still have water lines all over.
> 
> It would be nice to have a wood stove, even if there aren't any trees on your property. But, that's out you say. Next best, I guess, is either a generator or some kind of passive propane heater (no electricity, remember?).
> 
> Final word- CO is heavier than air. Don't leave the detector 4 feet up, be safer and put it within a foot of floor level on the ground floor, or basement if you leave the basement door open.


Yes, the CO detector should be lower - certainly no higher than the level of the bed where your sleeping face is lying. Personally, if I knew my pipes would freeze and I had to hunker down for a few days in a small room to keep warm, I would turn off the water main, drain my pipes ahead of time, and put some RV antifreeze in the sink traps. It's what we do to winterize our cabin before we leave in the fall. It's easy to do and a lot cheaper than repairing broken pipes. Enough drinking water should be stored in the "warm room."


----------



## Smitty901

Most homes here have basements. By heating the basement the heat rises and helps protect pipes better. It is also easier to heat and a good place to right out emergences.


----------



## Will2

thepeartree said:


> The more I think about it, the more I lean towards the backup generator.
> 
> What is the current heating setup?


what you need to do for back up it depends on your location and fire code.

personally I may be headed back up to -20 temperatures to -40 in about 2 weeks and where I'm at is propane and wood essentially. I am really hoping I don't freeze to death or lose appendages. the key to survive in cold weather is really good multi layered clothing. with that you should be able to go to around - 20 surviving.

drain your pipes and other water vessels

learn from the Eskimo ie inuit.
long as you have some clothing you can survive pretty comfortably at around 0 degrees. if you have a lot of snow you can use this installation snow will stay snow as long as it doesn't go above 0 between -5 and 0 with clothing can be fairly comfortable but be sure to have lots of food energy and have some activity to keep your body temperature of but not enough that it will make you sweat

geothermal is the best option you have if its available

the toes and fingers nose and a little ears are the parts that you want to keep warm. you shouldn't have a problem with your core body temperature unless you're in there 24 /7. if you could have to shovel some snow it can increase body temperature


----------



## paraquack

I might just go out and buy the 3500 watt generator after all. Never paid any attention to my furnace (located in the garage) in the new home. I find that codes down here in AZ allow the furnace to actually use a plug in cord for power. Up in ILLannoyed everything was hardwired, so here, I don't have to rewire the furnace to run it off the generator. So as long as gas is still flowing in the pipes, I'd be good.


----------



## RNprepper

Kylan, an inexpensive item you should have is a toilet lid that snaps onto a 5 gallon bucket. You can buy them at any camping store. If you had to drain your water lines and hunker down in a bedroom for warmth, having a port-a-potty would be really handy. Use a heavy duty kitchen trash can bag as a liner. Sprinkle powdered laundry detergent on top of any solid jobs to eliminate smell. The bag can be taken outside once a day to a designated area.

The potty lid is flat and can be stored inconspicuously just about anywhere. I use mine for camping and just keep it attached to the bucket with TP, extra bags, wipes, hand sanitizer in the bucket.


----------



## tinkerhell

tks said:


> In a pinch and on the cheap, terra cotta post will keep you warm.
> 
> Heating on the Cheap - The Skinny Witch


Maybe if you are far enough south, but a tealight just doesn't put out enough heat to keep a dog warm in a doghouse when the temperature drops


----------



## Coolwater

Kahlan, how about a wood-burning stove? We have gas central heat but it's like a computer inside; won't work w/o electricity. We also have an old fireplace in this old house, but it was inoperable when we bought it, has no chimney outside. We have gas logs in it which is a great heater, but uses gas. I'm worried about heat too, just for a couple months of the year, and I'm one who doesn't care about a generator either, except missing all the fans.


----------



## TJC44

The pellet stove needs ac power.


----------



## Smitty901

Something to consider. If you are going to burn wood chimney pipe is important. Having given up years ago on Black or standard galvanized pipe. We switched to a double walled stainless steel that has 4 inches of insulation between the walls . The cost was a lot higher but 16 years latter it is still good as new. It has not had to be touched in those 16 years. The insulated walls work better than a stone or brick chimney.
The best stove in the world is not much good it the chimney pipe fail.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

might sound stupid, but even a candle with a big enough flame will raise the temperature of a room.don't believe it?just put your hand over a flame and try keeping it there for a couple of seconds. it all depends on what you wanna achieve. if it's a small room and you put something in front of the door to prevent draft, you can set up a couple of big ole candles and you might get 2 or 3 degrees out of them.plus they'll give you some light as well.

but consider other options you already might have at home. get that lil camping gas cooking thingy out of your basement...turn it up to full power and let it go for a couple of minutes...from experience in tents, those things sure give off some heat.

but in the end, i'd go with one or two of the suggestions from the guys above..invest the money and you'll be ready


----------



## Stick

just mike said:


> Several other posters have suggested Propane and I have to agree. It's clean burning and you have no degradation of your fuel over time. We have a Buddy Indoor/Outdoor propane heater that has low oxygen shutoff . We have even used it in our tent while camping. It was in the low 20's outside and about 50 in the tent, I am sure it would keep one room fairly warm in an emergency. It will run for 6 hours or so with the small screw in cylinders and if you buy an adaptor hose for 20lb tanks it will run for 2 1/2 to 3 days. For less than $200.00 you can get the heater, adaptor hose, 20lb tank and a fill up of propane. If you don't want the big tank Wally World sells the screw in cylinders for $4.00 or so when they are on sale. Just buy 10 or 12 and you are good to go.


I concur. I've used kerosene heaters (have three unused for a few years now) but they do get stinky, easy to spill fuel, messy. Past two winters I used one Heater Buddy with five gallon tank, which lasted quite awhile. This was when there was three feet of snow on the ground and temps well below zero (first winter). Kept my one-room, well-insulated house warm enough. Got another one for backup and a 100 lb tank (25 gallon) last winter. This year I have a wood stove, plus all the other stuff. In a pinch a candle will warm one room a bit. When it first starts to get chilly in the fall, I use a few kerosene lamps to take the chill off. One can buy an adapter to fill those little propane cans from a five gallon can. It doesn't really fill them all the way, but it's a lot cheaper to do that than buy propane a pound at a time. For the price of two 18 oz. cans I can fill a 20 pound can. About 160 hours use versus 12 for the same money. Those Heater Buddy's are great. Safe, efficient, quiet, no smell. One of my cats did get himself afire a little bit one time, that dratted tail, and just yesterday my dog stuck her tail in it, too, but these things tend to only occur once.


----------



## tinkerhell

There is alot of good informatio on this thread already so I think I will allow myself to drift off topic a bit to discuss how simply a heating system can be.

In my icehut, I cut a hole on one the the walls, I mounted a metal bucket to the hole, so that the bucket is inside the icehut. On the outside of the hut, strapped a portable propane tank so it can't be bumped. On the propance tank; I have a basic propane torch that heats the inside of the bucket.

It is the perfect heat exchange, the bucket radiates the heat into my icehut, and the fumes stay outside. On the inside of the hut, I've attached an small peice of bbq grill, It allows me to boil a kettle, and on a good day, I get to cook up some trout.


----------



## tinkerhell

Another idea for heat that will help your sleep in an unheated space. Find yourself a few thermoses or hot
water bottles. Heat them up and bring them into bed with you. This is a trick that a friend of mine uses in his hamock. He sleeps in his hammock in freezing temps.

As I'm typing this, I've decided this is something I am going to experiment with idea. If I start now, I should be able to get suitable containers cheap at a thrift store that won't burn me, and won't leak.

I definitely wouldn't rush into this idea.


----------



## Smitty901

Un vented LP heaters will put so much water in the air you need a swim suit.


----------



## tinkerhell

Smitty901 said:


> Un vented LP heaters will put so much water in the air you need a swim suit.


Agreed, I had one of the bazooka style LP heaters for my workshop, it did exactly what you said.


----------

